# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Hà Nội cần tìm bác nào tiện hộ mấy cái lặt vặt

## Thangnd

Em cần tiện NHÔM máy 3 cái cục nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh như trong hình, size tầm đốt ngón tay, có bác nào giúp em được ko ah

Bác nào giúp được nhắn giúp em vào zalo cái ah: 0333856993
Em cám ơn!

----------


## Thangnd

Biết là lặt vặt các bác ko muốn làm nhưng e cứ mạnh dạn hỏi, mong có bác giúp đỡ!!!

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Biết là lặt vặt các bác ko muốn làm nhưng e cứ mạnh dạn hỏi, mong có bác giúp đỡ!!!


Bác vào Facebook https://www.facebook.com/tan.tranvan.562 
hay vào trang https://vnav.vn/threads/tvt-audio-sh...rang-11.30728/
em chuyên về cái này .Thanks .TVT shop

----------


## hardfarmer

Đây này, bác alo theo địa chỉ này:
https://microtechvn.net

----------


## biết tuốt

tiện lặt vặt bác lên đê la thành cạnh cổng đại học văn hóa có thằng cha  béo chuyên tiện ,

----------

